# Bamma



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

No drug testing at BAMMA then I suspect after watching last nights show. Ain't going to name anyone but I'd say it was pretty obvious


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Bloody awful show, Jimmy Wallhead's fight was terrible and looked like there was some, how shall I put it... "work" going on there. Oh and Bamma and roids? Shocker, state on the people around the ring drags the sport down, skinhead roid monkeys are the officials, audience & owners. Bamma (to me) represents everything that is wrong with MMA and is precisely the reason why MMA doesn't get the right sort of traction in the UK.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm holding off on the roids talk.

BAMMA was disappointing especially for the organization, they've invested a lot in Wallhead and Warburton and it all went tits-up for them.

3-round Championship fights don't help either.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wallhead was just odd. It was like he was waiting for Ellis to do something. Also there was a wierd moment in the second where Wallhead was putting very little pressure on Ellis up against the fence, Ellis had an easy wizzer and just hung there like he was running down the clock.

All looked very, very odd.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> CAGE WARRIORS 59 - MEDICAL SUSPENSIONS 14.9.13
> 
> Denniston Sutherland l TKO l 28 days l suspended until at least 13.10.13
> 
> ...


SAFE MMA released this.


----------

